

A $50 head-up display with wireless augmented reality protocol - mattkwan
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/567769949/the-matt-hat

======
Schwolop
This is a surprisingly well-engineered and effective display, given the price
point once injection molds are made. I've had the opportunity to try it out in
person, and would love to tinker with one myself.

If you're at all curious or hacking-inclined, I strongly recommend backing
this as it's one of the cheapest introductions to augmented reality you're
ever likely to find!

